# Update Gracie Kidded!!! Page 3 PICS



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Hidden Shamrocks D Tippie "Graice" AM Nubian  will be giving us our first kids here.She was bred to Old'N Times Rocky PB.We will get first generation Mini Nubians from this pair.I'm super excited and have everything ready just about.She isn't due till around December 24th (of all days) but getting really wide and she has a small utter already.She wobbles when she walks.My poor baby! She is my favorite! Just the sweetest girl.I just can't see how she's gonna make it for 5 more weeks!!! She looks as though she's gonna burst! She's had an utter form 3 weeks ago.That normal so soon? I'll post pictures tomorrow of her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

She's getting closer!!! Exciting isn't it? Even with 7 years worth of kiddings behind me, the up comoing ones make me as excited and nervous as if they were my first. Her udder formation sounds to be right on track....just wait til she goes into labor, her udder will be much more bigger than it is now, like 10 times the size!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Oh she is getting close! Maybe you will have Christmas babies, what great names you could come up with then. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

cute -- Christmas Babies


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Good luck! I know you must be excited! Imagine the names you can use for Christmas Eve or Christmas day babies! I have a Nigerian due 12-31 to start my kiddings off for this coming year. I can't wait!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Oh yeah never thought of the cute names I could use!! That's got me even more excited!! :leap: It's raining out and I wanted to get some pictures of her darn it! Well maybe it'll clear up soon! I can't seem to get good pictures of her inside the barn.I put a video monitor in last night but my DH was complaing about it being to bright in our room and it's got some static. :sigh: I guess I'll wait till week before she's due to turn it on. Now ya'll help me out with names while I'm waiting!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

SO do you have all your kidding supplies ready? How about posting a picture of her?

My first one is Due the 29th of December also.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Good luck and I know how you feel about being excited. I have one due 12/5/09, just a few weeks and im so excited, but of course the days are dragging. Anyways good luck and yes we love pics.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Pictures added! Sorry not the best.I had to take them with my phone.Camera wasn't working at that low of resolution.Let me know what ya'll think.Please be honest I'm a newbie!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Yay! How exciting! By that time one of my lil kids will already be in her new home.  They grow up so fast! I'll have to come play with yours...Hehe! And you can come play with my lil Pygmies in April and June!  :wink:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

How exciting! She's pretty.

We have a Gracie too lol. One of our LaMancha girls is Calico-Bluffs Oscar's Gracee.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Well it depends on what direction you want with names. You could use:

Noel
Jiggle Bells

Etc. The list could be endless depending on whether you like single word names or multiple. Song names, religious. On and on.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

My daughter is sooooo excited for Gracie to have her kids.She is really good with them considering she's only 4.She helps me feed them and she's always brushing the does.She's like a minny me I love it!She's my only girl out of 4 so very special.My boys are great to and my youngest is usually hanging out in the buck pen "BLAH" and hugs there necks saying "my goaties my goaties my boys" LOL He's 2yrs old.He gets them all water and brings them leaves or some other treats.
I like Noel or Holly for a girl.For a boy maybe well kind of stuck on that.I don't want something to corney and I want a one word name.I was thinking of all the reindeer names.HAHA! Maybe she'll just have does and don't need a boy name.Well ya'll give me some more ideas please.How many kids you think she'll have.I'm thinking twins with her size but I know that can be decieving.I bought little sweaters in case of frigid temps.No electricity out in our barn for heat lamps  
Birthing kit is a plastic tub filled with:
Clean towels
Iodine
sweaters
gloves
thermometer
aspirator (suck out any goop)
bottle
Also have on hand La-200,dewormer,CD-T,Syringes w needles
I am picking up today Nutri-Drench,and that paste stuff for kids can't think of the name now.Gives them a boost I guess.Also some Selenium Gel.Was told to get it for Gracie.
Am I missing anything???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Molasses for Gracie, a pint to 2 quarts of warm water will give her some energy, give her as much as she wants, my girls still get molasses water up to 2 days after delivery. And a big cup of coffee for you! :coffee2:

IF it is very cold, a good dry off, a deep bed of straw and a full belly from mom helps keep them warm, I don't use a heat lamp and have only used sweaters on babies when the temp is under 20*

With the weather the way it's been....you'll likely be sitting in the barn in shorts! :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Hope it doesn't get that cold!!! :worried: Yeah it hasn't been all that bad at all here.Hoping it continues.Sure would make it so much easier. I'll pick up some molasses for her that's what I forgot to get.Instead of the kid paste I got probios.Instead of the nurti drench I got calcium.
Oh I know what I forgot!! Some scissors to cut the cord and dental floss.Got to stick those in there yet.I was wondering will the kids be ok with the other does? I'm worried one of them would hurt them.Any suggestions?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

I've never had to cut cords, they tear away on their own. I have had to tie them off with dental floss due to too much bleeding.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

O wow that's neat! Well that's good to know!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Yep, as the kids are separated from the birth membranes the cords tend to break on their own, I have had to trim too long of cords before I dipped them in iodine but other than that, nature takes over.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

So how much of the cord should remain before I dip it in iodine?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

There is usually about an inch left hanging.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Ok I'm getting alittle worried.Gracie's udder has really filled out and I noticed a discharge on her back end.Not alot.Just alittle stuck to her.She's not as patient with me when trying to feel for her ligaments.She walks away from me when before she would just stand there.I also noticed her arching and kind of standing weird.This is new to me so help me out.I'm learning quickly but need some advice.Could she be near ready to kid? Her due date could be off.Her previous owner gave me a service memo and it says she was in with that buck from 3/24-7/2 but she said she was seen bred and should kid on the 24th of Dec.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Shes getting ready. Mine did this for almost a month before she delivered. Shes just following the code of honor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

If the due date of the 24th is based on seeing her bred, I would go with that due date but count back 5-7 days just in case she was bred on a 5 day heat, and since goats can go as early as day 145, I would start putting her up at night in a kidding stall in another week. The discharge is likely her plug, and her udder filling is normal at this stage. You will see continued filling over the next weeks until it is all of a sudden fuller than you've ever seen it.

Most bred does will not allow a buck to mount them once they have settled, so my guess is that she settled with the breed date on July 27th.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Just checked on her and she has a string of mucus coming from her.Tried feeling her ligs and she wont let me get near her back end at all.So the discharge doesn't mean she's going into labor soon then? Ahh the not knowing has got me all anxious!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Ok the dates aren't making sence to me.It says on the memo she was only with a buck till 7-2-09 not 7-27-09 so could they have gotten the dates confused or am I missing something here.She did the due date in her head and wrote it down when I went and picked Gracie up.So I'm just wondering if she was off in her counting.I put July 2 in the due date calculator and it came back with 11-28-09 which was yesterday!!! :hair:
She would be maken alot of racket if she were in labor right? My monitor screen is hard to see so was hopen I would just be able to hear her.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Describe what the discharge is like. That would be helpful... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

It's a cloudy white discharge.She's been laying down and getting up pawing at the ground stretching and making grunting noises :?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

I would say she is very close. If you get a long thick string of cloudy white discharge they should be there very soon! :dance: Keep us posted!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Yep, I have to agree! I'll be around till about 11 online... :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

It was about 5 or 6 inches hanging from her.Not real thick just a string of goo.She isn't getting up now.Oh man!! Hope she is because it's not that cold out! I'll keep posting if anything changes!! Thanks!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

She is definitely kidding! You had better get out there! :greengrin: Good luck!!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

Nothing new yet but forgot to add that her who who is swollen and pink to.Yeah I'm either glued to the monitor or I'm in her pen with her.I wont be sleeping tonight :wink: :coffee2: :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

:thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

GRACIE KIDDED!!!!!!!!!!!! TWIN BOYS!! :boy: :boy:

Stayed up till 1 in the morning last night and came in to get warmed up and fell asleep.Woke up at 7:30 this morning and went out to find the light colored already born and the second on it's way.Helped mom a bit with the second but all went smooth.All doing good!! It happened so fast I couldn't believe it! We are keeping the first born light colored one.I am so excited!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie due soon!*

congrats! two buckskins :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! They are cuties! You got two shades of buckskin...that is neat!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you!  
How long should they be latched on to her to get enough colustrum? (I know that has to be spelled wrong) They both nursed here and there.I just want to be sure they are getting what they need.I gave them both probios and dipped the cord.I put fresh straw down.Just want to be sure they stay warm enough to.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. They are beautiful.

So I am assuming the due date you had was wrong? I only say that because the ticker on the bottom says she has 24 more days to go.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you!
Yeah I was told the wrong date when I bought her :shrug: Good thing I kept up on her though anyhow and had everything ready just about. :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

The dark buckskins ears are crinkled.Anyway to fix that? They don't lay flat just bent.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Mom and her boys!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...then I agree, that breed date was definately wrong!!! Congratulations on the delivery of those cute lil' :boy: :boy: !! Glad you didn't totally miss it!

Ears normally will "unwrinkle" on their own, I've had pygmy and nigie kids born with creased ears and they are totally normal within a few days.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

His ears look like his moms.Except only one of her ears is like that :shrug: I'm keeping the light bucksin buck.He has good Nubian traits.Roman nose and long ears.I am completly thrilled!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!!  love those ears. :drool: 
I'm getting the annual 'kiddy fever' just from looking!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are wonderul~~!!! congrats~~!!! keep up those pics...it is getting me all set for my girls.... :grouphug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats, I just love them. I hope you enjoy them, I am sure you will. :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're beautiful and so sweet!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable ....congrats..... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww 

:thumb: great job


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :grouphug: My son Isaac named the one we are gonna keep "Jace" What a cute name I like it. My oldest son Mat is not happy and wants to keep the dark buckskin.He said he looks cool.Wish I could but can't keep both.Not even as a wether.No room  
What's a fair price for him do ya'll think? I don't want him to end up a meat goat so I was thinking $100?? Both dam and sire are impressive but don't know enough to say the worth part.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Your kids are so cute. Congrats


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Beauties! :stars:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Both boys have light blue eyes!!! I'm so happy about that! I let them play outside for a few minutes with mom watching of course.I have them seperated from the rest of the herd still.They are so cute jumping around I love it! They come over to me looking for hugs and kisses.Yeah I can't contain myself!  When should I indroduce them to the rest of the herd?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I introduce mine at a few weeks. They only get to be with the herd IF I am supervising. I've got too many who would hurt a kid. 
Any new pics? I'd love to see them if you do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable...congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's updated photos of the kiddos  It was difficult getting pics because they kept jumping around.LOL They are a week old today and disbudding them tonight.Have a friend showing me and my hubby how to do it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

those pics are adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWW....It is a trial to get pics of babies isn't it? The only time healthy kids are in one spot is when they are asleep!
They are adorable


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks to ya both.They are so darn cute jumping all over the place.Kept jumping on me and the walls and mom. :ROFL: Disbudd them both and went pretty good except me standing watching  My friends son did Bo first to show us how it's done and then it was my husbands turn.He did it fine and kids are now back with mom and doing good.Alittle disoriented and scared but good.That was horrible and I nearly cried :mecry: poor babies. I don't ever want to watch that again.My husband has to do it I can't.He's a good man and will because it has to be done.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Adorable!!!!


----------

